# PuppetsWar Shoulder Pads (updated 24-9-15)



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pads for SW, LotD and I suppose what could be used as DA or Astral Claws. They come for both power armour and termies.


























puppetswar.com


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful lion heads. Ideal for my venerable Lion Guard.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice.

I'd possibly make use of those Lion heads, or the LotD ones :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New designs up in the last few days. They really churn these out at a great rate. Most are available in both standard and termie versions.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Huh. Unexpected styles but all pretty cool. Okay, the shield/stripe emblem is kinda lame but the other 3 are cool. 

I'm not sure what I'd use the Kraken ones for other than maybe an "Iron Born" army . . . like a space wolf army themed on the Iron Born from game of thrones, as though the Iron Islands are a place on Fenris.

Skulls are always fashionable. 

The eagle pads remind me of Judge Dredd. I could definitely see an army of blue/black marines themed on the judges wearing symmetric pads, one regular and one eagle.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Those skulls could come in handy for Death Guard :good:


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Anybody actually ordered from Puupetswar before? I ordered the wolf shoulder pads and a couple other little bits at the beginning of the month but have had nothing yet.....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

LokiDeathclaw said:


> Anybody actually ordered from Puupetswar before? I ordered the wolf shoulder pads and a couple other little bits at the beginning of the month but have had nothing yet.....


Have ordered from them a few times. They take a while, but they're worth it. You should get a despatch email just to let you know it's on the way.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Have ordered from them a few times. They take a while, but they're worth it. You should get a despatch email just to let you know it's on the way.


Cool. Looking forward to doing a Ragnar conversion!


----------



## MagpieKnight (Sep 19, 2015)

Kreuger said:


> Okay, the shield/stripe emblem is kinda lame but the other 3 are cool.


That one is based off the 1st Cavalry Division from the US Army. It's just mirrored. Maybe they have some guys at puppet wars that used to be in that unit.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

MagpieKnight said:


> That one is based off the 1st Cavalry Division from the US Army. It's just mirrored....


Ah, that makes sense. I thought it looked familiar but I couldn't quite place it. Context makes it much more meaningful.


----------

